# Eclipse Plug-In für farbliche Hervorhebung von Codeblöcken vorhanden???



## NurTee (16. Okt 2014)

Hallo Forum,

zum üben nimm ich die IDE Eclipse um direkt damit eingebunden zu werden. Bei der IDE BlueJ
gab es standatmässig die Funktion, das Codeblöcke automatisch mit einen farblichen Hintergrund hinterlegt wurden.

Beispiel eine while Schleife in Pink...die Main Methode in Lila...fand das sehr übersichtlich.

Kennt jemand sowas auch für Eclipse?


----------



## Flown (16. Okt 2014)

Soetwas gibt es als plugin im marketplace:

Das ganze nennt sich Nodeclipse EditBox


----------



## NurTee (16. Okt 2014)

@Flown

Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.


----------



## dzim (17. Okt 2014)

Ich finde noch das SublimeText-ähnliche Overview-Plugin aus dem Marketplace recht nützlich - auch wenn es als separater View in der Höhe an den Editor geknüft sein muss - sonst passiert nichts.
Overview plugin for Eclipse | Eclipse Plugins, Bundles and Products - Eclipse Marketplace


----------

